# Getting ready for ADBA Nationals...



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Getting a few ready for Nationals, so I thought I share a few pictures!!

This is Townsend's Jimbo, son of my CH Maggie bitch... 5 and over males

















This is Townsend's Tina, sister to Jimbo, daughter of CH Maggie...she may not make it to Nationals, just depends on if I can get her toned up!! 5 and over females..

















Townsend's Jacob - 10 months old, son of CH Drake, and Tina from above!

















Townsend's Esmee - 10 months old, daughter of CH Drake, and Tina

















Townsend's Edward - 10 months old, son of CH Drake, and Tina

















Townsend's Babycakes - 5 and over female or possibly CH at Nationals (depends on how she does in KS..lol)









and I will be taking Zsadist, Vishous, and Rhage to Nationals for the 4-6 month old male class!! Watch out for us!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

See you in Ks we hope to be champ by nationals too.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm hoping so!! Babycakes only needs 17 points to finish, so I'm hoping she does well since their are 3 shows... Might bring one of the young boys to start, and possible one of these 10 month olds..lol Never know, will depend on who is looking the best friday before KS..lol Hope to see you there!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good luck. All are fine looking dogs!! You have to post up how they finish.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

The dogs look great. I like your chain/cable setup too.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Good luck everyone!!! The Navy called and they said they want their chains back LOL!!!


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Good luck girl! I wish I could be there


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If I have this baby early I will see you at nationals!! I want to bring Crixus and Varro from this last litter.

Your dogs are looking great I hope to see you guys at nationals!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Some nice dogs.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

That would be awesome Lisa!! They I could meet your little one!!

As for the chain set up, that is strictly for work outs..lol I have a bit of trouble trying to get Jimbo to drag weight sooo that is the closest he gets to drag weighting because he isn't smart enough to realize he's running back and forth dragging that heavy chain..lol We have 2 sizes on the cable, that heavy one, and a littler one so we can switch back and forth..lol 

Thanks everyone, and I will be sure to post results! Course these pictures were about 2 wks ago and everyone is looking better and better!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

LadyRampage said:


> I'm hoping so!! Babycakes only needs 17 points to finish, so I'm hoping she does well since their are 3 shows... Might bring one of the young boys to start, and possible one of these 10 month olds..lol Never know, will depend on who is looking the best friday before KS..lol Hope to see you there!!


Your dog look great and babycakes is beautiful. Well be in kansas we still have 25 point to earn so I don't know if we will be champed by nationals but it give me a goal to work for. making sure Dooney is ready as possible. I'll introduce my self if I see.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Pretty sure I'm taking my van... full size maroon van and has Rampage Kennels on the side window! Not sure if you would be able to recognize my dogs..lol 

Anyone that you usually hang out with at the shows?? You happen to know Bronson's owner??


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Luck at Nationals Lady Rampage!!! Beautiful dogs ... 

Are you talking about Boogie Man who own's Bronson? I don't know him personally but am a fan of his dogs.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

LadyRampage said:


> Pretty sure I'm taking my van... full size maroon van and has Rampage Kennels on the side window! Not sure if you would be able to recognize my dogs..lol
> 
> Anyone that you usually hang out with at the shows?? You happen to know Bronson's owner??


I am really pretty new to the shows we only been to four. The last one in cleaburne tx. We can only make it to the ones kind of close. But i only have one dog. maybe youl see us, I will be on the look out for you. Awhile back I todl lisa That I was looking for a more tight bred game dog. She suggested you, so i do look foward to meeting you.








this is an old photo but one of the only ones with both me and my dog in it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If I come I think I am going to leave the baby with my mom or husband and come down myself. He will be too young to bring and then I have to worry about someone watching him while I show.
Man I need to work out my dogs they are fat!! lol If I do go I might only bring a few and make things easy on me.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> If I come I think I am going to leave the baby with my mom or husband and come down myself. He will be too young to bring and then I have to worry about someone watching him while I show.
> Man I need to work out my dogs they are fat!! lol If I do go I might only bring a few and make things easy on me.


Lisa you need to rest Momma !! Your body will have just gone through a major event. I just don't want you to over do it after having a baby. But if you ever need someone to help you at the show my little man is too young yet to compete I would be more than happy to help you


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Well if you do bring him I'll babysit!!!!! There is usually enough of us sitting around that the kids are covered! I would be happy to help you out if you get to come, I'm pretty spread out on the classes so if its not 4-6 boys, 9-12 months, or 5 and over I'm available!! 

Bronson's owner is Boogieman... I'm usually chatting with him and he can always point me out.

Cleburne was a scorcher!!!! I was sooooo miserable!! lol Definetly look for me, and I'll do the same!! Love meeting people at the shows!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol Tara I know maybe I am just being hopeful! lol I could bring my husband to help but then it is a matter of getting my BF to watch our kennel and the other 16 dogs! lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

The dogs are looking good! Best of luck at the National.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

you have amazing dogs wow! townsends edward love his coloring!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I live right around the corner from the national show, like 5 mins. so i am stocked. It was hot in Cleburne before we would go out to show i would ice Dooney down cause he was like it is way to hot. Look forward to seeing all of you guys out there. I might be working the holding area. there so just say hi. i look most forward to seeing all the dogs.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

We are just over 2 hours from Kellyville, so I was really excited Nationals was going to be there this year!!

Cleburne was nasty hot..lol Someone brought water guns for all the kids the next day, and I had NO problem with them squirtin me or the dogs..lol I don't know how much water I went thru keepin the dogs cool, and myself at least hydrated..lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah i saw the water guns. i live in sapulpa litteraly minutes from the fairgrounds where are you guys from? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good luck!
I like Townsends Edward.He is a handsome dog!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I am halfway between OKC and Lawton... in a little town called Gracemont.. 

Thanks dixie... he is my fat housedog..lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I am hoping that Terra does not decide to come into heat for that Nationals. She was in flagging, hussy-butt heat last year that time. I'm starting to see the light with her work. So here's hoping.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Lindsay terra looks great. Hope she makes it.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

She is looking awesome!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Looking forward to meeting you at the show! I'll be pushing a baby stroller haha


----------

